# Planted tank build



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Cataloging my tank as it progresses http://m.imgur.com/uBFv97z,vFCYwED , the pic with the anubais on the left side of the filter is the newest pic of it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

So I'm new to aquascaping and Im running my final plan by you guys to see if anyone else thinks this is a good idea, so I want to take my tank, change it to black gravel and cover it with dwarf hairgrass, both sides of the tank will have "Walls" of what appears to be red mayaca and hygro, for a backdrop ill line the back wall with sword plants and cabomba, now comes my hardscape, it'll have no rocks only driftwood, with one HUGE piece taking up the right and middle (NOT centered) and a lot of small and medium pieces covering the left side. All my wood will have Christmas moss all over it, with Java fern and anubais very common. Fish wise Il l have my pair of albino bn plecos(The tank is mainly for them, love those guys to death), a colony of platys, the next inhabitants are optional, so if you guys don't think they would work tell me, I want a colony of least killis and 2 species of shrimp (Yes I know if the are the same genus the will cross breed so I wont allow that), the first wave of shrimp will be either rili , bluebery or golden snowball(So the same species as cherries, I want a hardy start) and I hope to add black crystals as a second wave...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

sounds beautful!! look into some reddish plants too to break up the green, maybe some crypts?


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Summer said:


> sounds beautful!! look into some reddish plants too to break up the green, maybe some crypts?


Well the mayaca is bright red tips with copper leaves so I think it'll look great mixed in with the hygro, and I have red root floaters at the top


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

But thanks for the compliment on the plan! Fingers crossed that it turns out half as good as I hope


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm sure it'll be even better than imagined!


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Sweet, I'm just worried about overstocking , especially once the BN fry are born, but I think a canister can handle it all


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Can you link some pictures? 1) I can't get to your images from this computer. 2) Pictures IN the thread prevent me from having to click on links to external sites. 

Thank you!


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry I can't , I can only post links


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Found I can link one photo in for you at least

Nice tank!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="uBFv97z"><a href="//imgur.com/uBFv97z">View post on imgur.com</a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment, I try to keep everything looking pretty


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful! Sounds like it will look amazing when completed.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Sweet, you don't think the platys plus the least killis will make it look crowded?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nah, it should look ok with them all in.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Awesome platy's


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks, they really are adorable


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

They make me want to go out and get a few


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Yay, my fish are mind controllers, do it do it, ooo , get the same trio I have!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes.. I will... get.. Platy's....


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Aha perfect


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice looking!! Bout to help my mom set up a 55, thinking some livebearers with her. They were what I started with as well.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Summer said:


> Very nice looking!! Bout to help my mom set up a 55, thinking some livebearers with her. They were what I started with as well.


Ahh, I started with a goldfish and guppy tank, I wanted to go back to my roots and the platys called my name so much more than gupps


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Look at endlers. You may like them. I know I do .


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

I had endlers before, I not a Han of them and gups, they're pretty its just I prefer pretty much every other livebearer more, but I'm debating replacing the least killis with either dwarf pencilfish , limias or goodeid, they're a tad bigger than the least though so I'm worried about overstocking


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay so now I'm worried, I added 4 juli corys to the tank and I obviously don't want to overstock it... Will they make the initial plan unreachable? The tank, if possible, will have 4 juli corys, a pair of BN plecos plus they're fry, don't worry the baby's will be rehomed asap, and a colony of platys and a colony of least killis, oh yeah dwarf shrimp but they have a tiny bioload...I know its alot but the tank has alot of water changes, a HUGE canister filter, a small refugium on the side adding about a gallon of water, and heavily stocked with plants which helps keep it clean...is this too many fish?


----------

